# Tabellen drehen in LaTeX



## HansKloss (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,
 derzeit arbeite ich an meiner Studienarbeit, die ich mit LaTeX schreibe. Blöderweise komme ich nicht vorran, da ich verzweifelt versuche eine simple Tabelle um 90° zu drehen. Ich hab zwar nur einen kleinen Teil der Tabelle rausgeschrieben, doch wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie man eine solche Tabelle zum Kippen bringe, könnte ich es auch auf eine Größere anwenden.


```
\documentclass[twoside]{book}
    \usepackage{longtable}
    \usepackage{rotating}
   
   \begin{document}
    \chapter{Einführung}
   
    \begin{sidewaystable}\centering
    \begin{longtable}{|lll|lll|lll|}
     \hline
     \multicolumn{3}{|c}{\textbf{last operation}}
     &\multicolumn{3}{|c|}{\textbf{normal operation}}
     &\multicolumn{3}{c|}{}\\   \hline
     & & & CWP & Clearance & Time & CWP & Clearance & Time\\ \hline
     START & OPMARR &		& RWY & LDG & & RWY & MA &\\
      RWY   & LDG	& TLDG   & RWY & TX  & & GND & TX &\\
 RWY & MA	 & TNULL & APP &	 & &	 &	&\\
 RWY & TX	 & getTTX & GND &	 & &	 &	&\\
 GND & TX	 & getTTX &	 &	 & &	 &	&\\
     \hline
     \caption{Modelltabelle}
     \label{Tabelle1}
    \end{longtable}
    \end{sidewaystable}
   
   \end{document}
```
 
   Mit diesem Code wird die Tabelle leider nicht gekippt. Stattdessen positioniert er die irgendwo ins Nirvada. 

   Danke jedem der mir  einen Tip geben kann


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Juli 2005)

Also meine TeX-Umgebung erzeugt das gewünschte Ergebnis (siehe Anhang). Von daher kann ich den eventuellen Fehler leider nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## HansKloss (9. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort. Jetzt weis ich immerhin, dass ich einen richtigen Code habe. Demnach muss ich meinen Fehler woanders suchen. Hmm, immer wieder Spass mit Linux . Entweder versuch ich diesen Fehler zu umgehn, indem ich die Tabelle abkürze, oder ich wende mich einfach an ein anderes System . Wenn ich jedoch den Fehler finde, werde ich es selbstverständlich hier posten.

  Ciao


----------



## HansKloss (11. Juli 2005)

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass bei mir nur die dvi - Dateien es nicht hinkriegten die Tabelle zu drehen. Bei den pdf - Dateien hat es wiederrum funktioniert. Habe anscheinend falsch angenommen, dass die pdf's auch falsch generiert werden. Es liegt halt doch meisst an der falschen Benutzung.

Ciao


----------



## Schatti2408 (30. April 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte genau das gleiche tun wie oben beschrieben. Ich kämpfe mich jetzt schon einige Stunden damit ab, kann aber nix finden, was wirklich funktioniert.

Ich habe eine Tabelle, die sehr lang und breit ist. Ich stelle diese mit der Sidewaystable Umgebung dar. Allerdings wird sie nie umgebrochen.

Auch das oben dargestellte funktioniert nicht. Wie kann ich gedrehte Tabellen einfach umbrechen?


----------



## RoBaTte (20. Oktober 2006)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her, aber vielleicht rätselst Du noch immer.  
Die Drehung per \sideways wird über postscript-Befehle gemacht, deshalb kannst Du das in der DVI nicht sehen (ebend kein Postscript). Mußt Du LaTeX PDF oder DVIps nehmen und dann mit Ghostview oder Acrobat anschauen.

Gruß Rob


----------

